

Facebook Co-Founder Departs To Build “Extensible Enterprise Productivity Suite” - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/03/facebook-co-founder-departs-to-build-extensible-enterprise-productivity-suite/

======
fromedome
This is where your silly Valleywag ban bites you in the ass. They broke this
story fair and square.

~~~
ciscoriordan
As far as I know, this is the only counterexample that has come up in the
months since the ban. I think that not being able to submit this one Valleywag
story is a small price to pay to have kept dozens of crappy stories off the
front page.

~~~
ojbyrne
They brought up the Google buying Digg story repeatedly for months before
Techcrunch confirmed it. I love valleywag, because they're a tabloid. They dig
for dirt, throw up crap, but they break stories early and often.

Everything on Techcrunch is carefully polished press releases fed through the
established PR pipeline. Everything on valleywag is actual (though often
scurrilous) journalism.

------
lemonysnicket
twitter:yammer = facebook: "extensible enterprise productivity suite?"

------
ahold
I really like these false good-bye-letters hehe. "I like this company, I like
everyone in it but I need to go" ... this always makes me cry :)

